# The file ‘C:\Windows\system32\Msvcrt.dll’ could not be opened.



## andrewanimation

Hello,

I used Halsoft Excite Virtual Places Chat ( http://www.vpchat.com/ ) long ago and I loved it, but I can’t install the program, which is annoying! At the beginning of installation, it gives me the Error:

The file ‘C:\Windows\system32\Msvcrt.dll’ could not be opened. Please check that your disk is not full and that you have access to the destination directory.

I use Windows 7. Running the program under compatibility mode for Windows 2000, XP, and Vista had the same error. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## sniperchang

You didn't say, so I'll ask: Is your disk full?

You could also try closing any non-essential programs that running, in case one of them is using this Msvcrt.dll file or something.


----------



## andrewanimation

No, my disk has 40GB free.
I closed everything I had running, (waited til the end of the day so that I'd be shutting down my computer soon anyway) other than canceling stuff using CTRL ALT ESC, and still I got the same error. Is there anything in particular that I should close in the CTRL ALT ESC listing that may be using that DLL?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Try renaming Msvcrt.dll to Msvcrt.old then try installing your app.


----------



## TFT

If you have version v180 for XP, try downloading the Vista version v181 which should work in Windows 7.


----------



## andrewanimation

I tried renaming Msvcrt.dll into Msvcrt.old, but it says:

File Access Denied
You need permission from S-1-(a whole string of numbers) to make changes to this file
Try Again or Cancel

Hitting Try Again doesn't do anything different. Is there a way to get permission to do it?

I tried their Vista version, TFT, but it actually does the same thing.


----------



## FunnelWeb

> Try renaming Msvcrt.dll to Msvcrt.old then try installing your app.



similar to what i am going to tell you here



> open command prompt and goto windows\system32 directory
> - rename msvcrt.dll to different name like "ren msvcrt.dll msvcrt.dll.bak"
> - install your application, but do not reboot
> - installation program has propably created new msvcrt.dll, which you should
> rename to something like msvcrt.dll.new
> - rename msvcrt.dll.bak back to msvcrt.dll
> - now reboot if that's required


----------



## andrewanimation

I'm a newb with cmd, so what do I type exactly? When it opens, it always says:
C:\Users\Andrew>
...which is my Users folder name. I tried some things but wasn't sure how to go to that directory.


----------



## TFT

type cd/windows\system32
that will put you in the right directory, you can then rename as shown.

If you want to see if that file exists then use the dir/p command, this will show a page at a time whereas dir on it's own will race through the lot.


----------



## andrewanimation

Someone gave me the solution! I had to change the Security settings of C:\Windows\system32\Msvcrt.dll. This page helped me - http://www.blogsdna.com/2159/how-to...sions-to-access-files-folder-in-windows-7.htm
Thanks!


----------

